# Aquatek mini co2 regulator yay or nay?



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I have one and I like it. It's great for smaller tanks. The needle valve is a bit touchy, especially trying to dial in lower flow rates but once you dial it in, you shouldn't have to touch it again. Mine doesn't leak but I still use teflon tape on the tank's threads just as a precaution.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Mine has been working great on a 29 gallon. The paintball tank lasts me about 10 weeks, give or take a week. Use DIY on two other tanks, and I wish I could swing upgrading those.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Nay. Save for a GLA SS Mini. http://cdn8.bigcommerce.com/s-960dd...ator-nano-stainless__29255.1464186617.jpg?c=2


----------



## max.r.lawrence (Jan 31, 2017)

I've got one on my six gallon. It has started to leak when the tank is tightened on fully, oddly a quarter turn off full-tight seems to create a working seal. My main gripe with this product is the customer service. I've had a problem where the solenoid valve doesn't open when the timer turns on. I'm quite sure that this is a regulator side problem as I've tried a number of different timers with the same results. I contacted aquatek and while they were initially very responsive and helpful once they found out I was outside of their very brief 3 month warranty they stopped all communication. While this is absolutely the company's right, I won't be purchasing from a manufacturer who won't stand by their product through the whole life of the product. 

That said, despite numerous troublesome, not yet fatal, quirks and a warranty well below my preferred standards, the product will deliver CO2 to an aquarium at a fairly constant rate once you dial it in. Dialing it in is tricky compared to higher end regulators but standard for the price range.

Short story: You never regret quality, but I do regret lacking it.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

max.r.lawrence said:


> I've got one on my six gallon. It has started to leak when the tank is tightened on fully, oddly a quarter turn off full-tight seems to create a working seal..


i belive this is the case with all paintball setups. need to be very carefull not to tighten when changing co2 tank. the seal is working even when tank is only half way screwed on


----------



## Plantattoo (Jan 20, 2018)

Mine worked great for a few months. After that, If it hadn't been for a good friend also being a talented machinist, it would've been dead. The safety valve wouldn't close. They do work, but almost always require some time to get the flow rate set, and then, set again , and again lol. The needle valves are pretty sad.
Fast forward 2 years(not bad really), the solenoid has failed so it's getting replaced with a GLA pro 1.
They ARE pretty, and on paper look great, but I wouldn't do it again. IMHO


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Joshism said:


> Nay. Save for a GLA SS Mini. http://cdn8.bigcommerce.com/s-960dd...ator-nano-stainless__29255.1464186617.jpg?c=2


I love the quality of GLA bUT 189.99 USD for a regulator? I'll pass. I may just order Aquatek due to the price. On sale on ebay for 98.99$ CAD so like 1$ in USD.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Plantattoo said:


> Mine worked great for a few months. After that, If it hadn't been for a good friend also being a talented machinist, it would've been dead. The safety valve wouldn't close. They do work, but almost always require some time to get the flow rate set, and then, set again , and again lol. The needle valves are pretty sad.
> Fast forward 2 years(not bad really), the solenoid has failed so it's getting replaced with a GLA pro 1.
> They ARE pretty, and on paper look great, but I wouldn't do it again. IMHO


 Wait I'm confused. Which regulator will you not order again? The GLA or the AQ?


----------



## Plantattoo (Jan 20, 2018)

Bogey said:


> Wait I'm confused. Which regulator will you not order again? The GLA or the AQ?


The AQ- I ordered the GLA as a replacement, based on endless A+ reviews. Still waiting for he GLA to ship though lol(been a week).
as it is, the aq is still going, but... I have to mess with it for awhile every night to get the solenoid to close. It'll open just fine, but if I'm not paying attention it'll go all night. And like I was saying, it doesn't hold a consistent flow over much time. I was in the EXACT same boat- I wanted a regulator that I could place on a timer that wouldn't break the bank. The results were awesome at first, but it didn't take long for the weaknesses of the aq mini to become obvious. Now I KNOW some have had good luck with theirs, but I didn't. If I had it to do again, I would've just got the GLA gro-1 with the paintball fitting. 
It's 2x the price, but, based on my experience, you WILL end up replacing the mini

Bump: Im not trying to bash the aq mini, for the $ it's a pretty cool package. I think they are hit and miss as far as getting a solid one.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Plantattoo said:


> Bogey said:
> 
> 
> > Wait I'm confused. Which regulator will you not order again? The GLA or the AQ?
> ...


 Since I'm on a budget I'll just stick go with the AQ. I'll save up money and buy a GLA gro-1. Thanks for you help


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Mines been running a little over a year, and I've had no issues with it. It has been on a reactor for most of that though, so no back pressure.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

I will be running a glass diffuser aNY suggestions? I was thinking of Mr aqua Nano co2 diffuser.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Bogey said:


> Since I'm on a budget I'll just stick go with the AQ. I'll save up money and buy a GLA gro-1. Thanks for you help


Maybe you haven't heard of all the horrible stories on here where inconsistent CO2 regulators killed all of the fish? Research EOTD (End of Tank Dump). If you're ok with losing all your fish, then go ahead.


----------



## Plantattoo (Jan 20, 2018)

As an alternative, and not THAT much more $, you could get a reg from harbor freight($36) and a body post kit from diyco2regulator.com ($90). Having used both, the later is waaaay more dependable. Both regs are made in China, but at least the hf reg is serviceable. The quality of the needle valve from diyco2 is ina different universe from the one on the aq.
Some food for thought


----------



## Plantattoo (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry my fone autocorrected from "post-body" kit

Something like this:
https://m.harborfreight.com/regulator-gauge-94841.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided

And one of these:
CO2 Regulator Parts | CO2 For Planted Tanks And Home Brewing. CO2 Regulator Post Body Kit #1 (12v)

A little teflon tape, and about 20 minutes.
If you want a paintball set up, you can find the adapter on eBay or amazon for a few bucks.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone done a DIY paintball reg? I'd consider adding CO2 to my small tank but only have room for a paintball tank and I don't trust something like the AQ and I'm not paying $200 for a GLA.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Plantattoo said:


> as it is, the aq is still going, but... I have to mess with it for awhile every night to get the solenoid to close. It'll open just fine, but if I'm not paying attention it'll go all night.


Have you tried unscrewing the 4 screws on the solenoid and blowing out the cavity with compressed air? There was a a caresheet that came with mine that stated that the solenoid can get stuck open/close from debris in the co2 tanks themselves over a period of time. A good cleaning might be all yours needs.

Bump:


Nubster said:


> Anyone done a DIY paintball reg? I'd consider adding CO2 to my small tank but only have room for a paintball tank and I don't trust something like the AQ and I'm not paying $200 for a GLA.



You could always get the aquatek mini, then place an inline needle valve on your line if you're worried about flow consistency. That seems like the only weakness on these regulators. As for the solenoid, I'm pretty sure it's just a cheap $30 unit, considering the whole regualtor only cost about $80. It seems to do the job just fine for many. There are also reviews of much pricier solenoids that crap out just the same. I say go for the aquatek one. It beats the heck out of the fluval/ ista mini "disposables" that cost just a little bit less.


----------



## Plantattoo (Jan 20, 2018)

madcrafted said:


> Have you tried unscrewing the 4 screws on the solenoid and blowing out the cavity with compressed air? There was a a caresheet that came with mine that stated that the solenoid can get stuck open/close from debris in the co2 tanks themselves over a period of time. A good cleaning might be all yours needs.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


I will try blowing out the solenoid-

As for the needle valve being the only weakness, in my case the internal pressure safety valve failed. After a call to aq(not easy to reach) they told me it was toast, and, not covered by warranty. That's where my friend, one of the machinist that built under water cameras for mat geo came in lol- he was able to modify the internal relief and get it working- that was in 2016.... how long do they last for most? It doesn't feel cheaply made, I also have a "disposable" fluval someone gave me. I wish it had a solenoid, because de between it and the aq, the adjustment on the fly all have is waaaaaay better and more stable than the aq


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Hmm just read about EOTD and it's giving me the shivers. I may just buy a inline needle valve. Like I said before I will save up for a GLA gro-1 regulator in the future. For now I will buy the AQ.

Thanks to everyone who helped me on this thread!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Bogey said:


> Hmm just read about EOTD..


EOTD (*E*xaggerated *O*ccurrence *T*o *D*ischarge). You mean that one?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Just couldn't resist could you...........


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Bogey said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm just read about EOTD..
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. I was reading about End Of Tank Dump


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Bogey said:


> Hmm just read about EOTD and it's giving me the shivers. I may just buy a inline needle valve. Like I said before I will save up for a GLA gro-1 regulator in the future. For now I will buy the AQ.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped me on this thread!


If you are worried about EOTD, the GLA regulator won't do anything to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Nubster said:


> Bogey said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm just read about EOTD and it's giving me the shivers. I may just buy a inline needle valve. Like I said before I will save up for a GLA gro-1 regulator in the future. For now I will buy the AQ.
> ...


 Wait, so your basically saying that EOTD can also happen to a GLA regulator? Hmm I'm getting very confused now.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Bogey said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I was reading about End Of Tank Dump


I'm trying to tell you that EOTD is not something to really worry about. You are more likely to gas your fish, by a faulty or creeping needle valve which has nothing to do with EOTD.

Just get a quality regulator and you'll be fine.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Bogey said:


> Wait, so your basically saying that EOTD can also happen to a GLA regulator? Hmm I'm getting very confused now.


Yes. GLA regulators are just single stage regulators. Nothing special about them. Dual stage is the only way to prevent EOTD from happening. As to whether you believe the occurrence or prevalence of EOTD is something to even worry about...that's up to you. But yes...it can happen with GLA regulators. There's been a number of instances where EOTD-like incidents have happened with people using GLA regulators. Whether any were truly EOTD or needle valve related...who really knows.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nubster said:


> ...There's been a number of instances where EOTD-like incidents have happened with people using GLA regulators. Whether any were truly EOTD or needle valve related...who really knows.


Honestly though, if your going to go that way, you could say there have been a number of instances where "EOTD-like" instances have occurred with Dual Stage. Key word of course "EOTD-like" to someone.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If a dual stage is involved it's safe to say it was a NV issue. Not an EOTD issue. I only use certain wording to keep from entering into some juvenile argument with folks on the internet as to whether EOTD happens or how often it does happen. So you can try to play semantics if you want. 

Single stage (including GLA) = EOTD and NV issue potential

Dual stage = no EOTD, but potential of NV issues

End of story.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nubster said:


> If a dual stage is involved it's safe to say it was a NV issue. Not an EOTD issue. I only use certain wording to keep from entering into some juvenile argument with folks on the internet as to whether EOTD happens or how often it does happen. So you can try to play semantics if you want.
> 
> Single stage (including GLA) = EOTD and NV issue potential
> 
> ...


Point I'm making is people will say they got EOTD with dual stage. Which is pretty much what happens all the time when they describe gasing their fish with a single stage. What's truly juvenile is the attention and the scare tactics used to make it seem like EOTD is so likely to happen that one needs to buy dual stage to prevent it. It's ridiculous. Your being thousands of time more careful by buying a quality NV vs whether it' single or dual. That's the real issue. GLA states on their website that their single state will not EOTD. I think they have to be pretty confident to say that. 

With all the regulators they sell, let's see the threads showing confirmd EOTD with their single stage regulators?


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Nubster said:
> 
> 
> > If a dual stage is involved it's safe to say it was a NV issue. Not an EOTD issue. I only use certain wording to keep from entering into some juvenile argument with folks on the internet as to whether EOTD happens or how often it does happen. So you can try to play semantics if you want.
> ...


 After all of this I have read though everything and I will go with a gla regulator in the future. For now I'm just going with AQ.


----------



## DavidBlowie (Apr 20, 2018)

I have the aquatek mini. I have used it for over a year. At 6 months the needle valve went out. It was easy to replace with a Fabco one, and cost about $25. I've not had any issues apart from this with the regulator. It is very easy to use. It is very easy to set it and forget it.


----------



## RCB (Jul 5, 2018)

DavidBlowie said:


> I have the aquatek mini. I have used it for over a year. At 6 months the needle valve went out. It was easy to replace with a Fabco one, and cost about $25. I've not had any issues apart from this with the regulator. It is very easy to use. It is very easy to set it and forget it.



I'm looking at the regulator for a 20 gallon tank. Would it be possible for you to post a product number for the needle valve or where you picked it up at ? Other than the needle valve crapping out are you mostly satisfied with it ?

Thanks


----------



## DavidBlowie (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/...do-i-connect-fabco-needle-valve-diffuser.html

This is the thread I followed. I just purchased the Fabco needle valve seen here:
https://www.fabco-air.com/products/flow_controls/NV-55-18.html

a corresponding 1/8" x 1/8"MPT Brass Hex Nipple 

and some of that plumbers tabe to make sure the connection was secure. It was very easy. 

But a quick search shows these needle valves are like $40-$50 now. 

Aquatek also sells replacement solenoids so I assume these crap out after a while too (it's the only replacement part they sell).

I also have a GLA paintball adapter. And honestly, if I had it to do over again. I would have purchased a GLA from the start. Sure it was more money but the aquatek was difficult to adjust until i changed the needle valve.


----------



## RCB (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for the response DavidBlowie, One day I read countless negative reviews of the Aquatec and a day later Ill read nothing but great reviews. I am leaning towards the GLA unit for my newer tank.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

RCB said:


> Thanks for the response DavidBlowie, One day I read countless negative reviews of the Aquatec and a day later Ill read nothing but great reviews. I am leaning towards the GLA unit for my newer tank.


GLA is not all sunshine and roses either - just use the search here. I am on a really limited budget, so I tend to buy things like Chihiros lights, Sunsun canisters, and in this case, Aquatek mini regs for my paintball canisters.

I have one 1 of 3 that wouldn't hold consistent enough, and I used a dab of silicon to help remedy that. At some point I may swap the needle valve, but I effectively have 3 regs that still cost less than the cheapest GLA.

My opinion is that CO2 consistency requires a ton of variables to get it right, and while the needle valve is the most important, things like evaporation, filter media, diffusion methods, and flow patterns all affect delivery. Taking those into account, how exact do you need to be on the needle valve? I don't have the answer to that question, but it does make me question the cost of higher end regs for what I'm trying to achieve 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBlowie (Apr 20, 2018)

Another thing I would add to this debate would be that the Aquatek is super easy since the needle valve was replaced anyway) to change the C02. I just unscrew the old one and screw the new one in and go on my way.
The GLA, on the other hand, requires re-adjusting the pressure dials and fine tuning it. This usually take me several hours so get it back to the way I had it. This is frustrating when you don't have much time and can't be home to monitor the situation.


----------



## DanZ (Mar 3, 2019)

I used to run DIY CO2 with that cheap ebay kit to save on money. However I got annoyed with the inconsistency so I decided to switch to Aquatek mini co2 and I've been using it on my 9 gallon tank without any problem. Lasts weeks and costs only $5 to refill. Like others said, the valve is sensitive but once you adjust it, you dont have to worry about it. I would definitely recommend it.


----------

